# Ugly Mutts



## AltaikaTai (May 2, 2010)

Just curious, does anyone ahve experence with the Ugly Mutts Rescue in Southern Ontario? There are a few dogs from there that I am looknig at, but I can not find any other information. Does anyone have any expiernce with them?


----------

